# 2016- 2017 Fur Price Outlook



## Larry

CatCapper, what are you hearing?


----------



## catcapper

I wouldn't make any direct calls on what furs are gonna roll which way this early in the 16/17 years season. One of the over seas buyers are making some changes that will effect our sale of water furs--- but the cats not out of the bag yet on what direction their gonna run.

This screwed up election in November sure aint help'in things either.

awprint:


----------



## C2C

Im hoping that the lack of carry over coyotes will keep their price up . I wont be catching any muskrats this year , think they may take awhile to recover . raccoons ? Well after getting a top lot last year on a $12.50 raccoon I won't be skinning any of them anytime soon either .


----------



## Jonbnks

Unfortunately I have lost access to several of my best trapping spots this year. I won't have nearly as much fur this year, but that could be a good thing. I'll be searching for more land and making more friends, then when the price of fur goes up, I'll have plenty of places to trap again.


----------



## Larry

My mid October reporters agree it still looks promising for canines. Long pelted lighter colored semi heavy and western yote's will top $60.00 average. Maybe $10.00 to $15.00 off last year. Bobcats probably will be $20-$40 off unless they are extra light bellied and stretch to super size lengths.

raccoons even ridge running boar's looking to breed in January won't bring $15.00.

Spoke to a biologist acquaintance that patrols some 90 square miles, his observations are western yote populations are up despite high prices. Bobcat populations are a little lower. Some 45 minutes on the phone and in the end we both agree it's time we look at sex at our sets and if its a yellow or dark bellied female let her go.

Good talking to a young man that is in the field allot and knows the backcountry areas I have trapped for three decades better than me. And we have never been out together but we seem to know each tree the same...well almost! :smile2:


----------



## C2C

TheDuckMaster said:


> My mid October reporters agree it still looks promising for canines. Long pelted lighter colored semi heavy and western yote's will top $60.00 average. Maybe $10.00 to $15.00 off last year. Bobcats probably will be $20-$40 off unless they are extra light bellied and stretch to super size lengths.
> 
> raccoons even ridge running boar's looking to breed in January won't bring $15.00.
> 
> Spoke to a biologist acquaintance that patrols some 90 square miles, his observations are western yote populations are up despite high prices. Bobcat populations are a little lower. Some 45 minutes on the phone and in the end we both agree it's time we look at sex at our sets and if its a yellow or dark bellied female let her go.
> 
> Good talking to a young man that is in the field allot and knows the backcountry areas I have trapped for three decades better than me. And we have never been out together but we seem to know each tree the same...well almost! :smile2:


Please send this guy to Alberta , we havent got a bio that spends a day in the field ..


----------



## Larry

C2C

I see you also have the great and wonderful ARM CHAIR Biologist up there where the coyotes grow so big it takes two wolves to kill one.

We have more woes down here other than Arm Chair Biologist however, you see the chair of the USFWS Mr. Dan Ashe is nothing but a political lead in a wildlife/law department.

That prevalence, lets call it Political Biologist, as just described supersedes any Arm Chair Biologist hands down. Mr. Ashe does not hide his political views ether. As he states on the USFWS website he is "regularly blogging on The Huffington Post." ref: https://www.fws.gov/director/dan-ashe/dan.cfm. A paper well known to reach out to left wingers and hippies who often make up the largest percentile of anti-hunting/trapping/fishing/forrest groups.

I am pleased to to say however, I have met many USFWS biologist and law folks that take orders from Ashe's office and indeed they are very hardworking and dedicated science and law professionals. Each spends thousands of hours each year in the field and I thank them.


----------

